

My first mobile web Facebook app, review please - creatrixcordis
https://m.facebook.com/apps/135054176569450
2 months later and i have this to show for it, review this baby with a iron right hand mouse click<p>it lets you turn your facebook photo albums into slideshows<p>currently it only works on webkit browsers(chrome, safari)
======
michaelpinto
Usability tip: How about a simple explanation screen about what it is before
you ask me for my most private info?

~~~
creatrixcordis
thanks, will add that to the todo list

